# He eats and destroys every thing



## BrunosFriend (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi, my golden lab puppy Bruno was born last March, he's really big and he destroys and eats everything! He's currently taking behavior classes at PetSmart but its not helping. He even begs for chocolate! Why does he eat so much? Why does he destroy things? Why does he run away once he gets food? Help me?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pups generally eat a ton and sometimes act pretty intense about food. It's not necessarily a problem. 

He destroys things because he comes from a mouthy breed cross. More classes, more maturity, and more management are the solution. Keep him crated when you can't watch him. When he chews something inappropriate, swap it out for a dog toy and praise him when he directs his attention to the toy.

For begging, you can teach him to go lie down in an appropriate spot, so if you're eating, you can have him lie a polite distance away. Also, if you're having a begging problem, you can't feed him what you're eating while you're eating. It's too confusing for a young dog with a begging problem.

Good luck!


----------



## crazy daisy (Jul 3, 2011)

the begging.... he's got you and your family trained. best to ignore the begging. when he begs and you give in, you're rewarding him, thus encouraging the behavior. 

dogs tend to "protect" their food, toys, etc from others.... sometimes they have a spot that they feel secure, so they bring treats, toys, etc to that location to enjoy


dogs, when they are bored.... they'll become destructive.

crate train the pup is always a good idea 

when not in his crate, gotta keep the brain stimulated... there are toys that encourage this (with a treat bribe inside) to just a good ol long walk....

so, to paraphrase Cesar Milan:

1) exercise (walk the dog to tire him out as much as possible)
2) discipline (positive training, the stuff on his show are more extreme cases)
3) affection

in that order
2)


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

The destructiveness is largely boredom. He needs lots of exercise, lots of play, and frequent training so that his mind is occupied. There is a very true saying, "A tired dog is a good dog." 

Second part is management. Make sure he doesn't ever get hold of anything he can destroy. No shoes out, or socks, or children's toys. Keep him out of rooms that you can't dog-proof. Garbage gets put in dog-proof containers. No feeding when he begs. It's a hard habit to break, but it's up to you to make sure it is broken.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 28, 2012)

*Eats everything!*

Hi everyone, I'm a newbie, so sorry if this is a re-post. My golden, Jäger, short for Jägermeister literally eats anything in his path. He just turned one year old in September. He will be causally walking through the living room and bend down and eat his own fur. He has eaten most of his chew toys, no matter how soft or hard. Dirt, grass, sticks you name it, he has eaten it. and he only seems to want to eat once a day lately. please help.

thank you, Jinx


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Jinx said:


> Hi everyone, I'm a newbie, so sorry if this is a re-post. My golden, Jäger, short for Jägermeister literally eats anything in his path. He just turned one year old in September. He will be causally walking through the living room and bend down and eat his own fur. He has eaten most of his chew toys, no matter how soft or hard. Dirt, grass, sticks you name it, he has eaten it. and he only seems to want to eat once a day lately. please help.
> 
> thank you, Jinx


Hey, welcome to GRF. :wavey:

You should start your own thread on this so people don't answer this old one from earlier this year. Lots of good trainers on here--someone will have ideas for you.


----------



## Jinx (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you for the advice


----------

